

  How is this QR code scannable? - sillysaurus2
http://i.imgur.com/wQ8Se1T.jpg

======
jared314
Maximum error correction and each QR Code "pixel" is 6x6, while each video
pixel is 1x1. And, there is enough intentional "pixelation" to ensure enough
codewords read correctly. (Repeated for each frame.)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:QR_Ver3_Codeword_Ordering....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:QR_Ver3_Codeword_Ordering.svg)

------
sp332
The encoded text is just a bitcoin address, if anyone was wondering.
bitcoin:154R1264X1EVGP1L4HNAHU87DD5NANQR9H

------
sillysaurus2
Is the pixelation of the video a requirement for a successful scan? Would it
be possible to embed a higher-quality video within a QR code, or does it have
to be pixelated like it is in that one?

~~~
sp332
Not sure if there's a trick in this particular code, but in general it doesn't
matter what the resolution of irrelevant pixels is.

